# Industry News: Following in Canon’s footsteps, Fujifilm releases webcam software for X and GFX series cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 27, 2020)

> Not to be outdone by Canon, Fujifilm has released Windows-only software that will make your X or GFX series camera a webcam via USB.
> Compatible cameras include the X-H1, X-Pro2, X-Pro3, X-T2, X-T3, X-T4, GFX100, GFX 50S, and GFX 50R,
> The software is called FUJIFILM X Webcam, and you can download it here.



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 27, 2020)

I wonder if they get some off the shelf software and do a few modifications.


----------

